# some of my paintwork



## andy-mcq (Sep 26, 2008)

after seeing another thread on paint jobs i thought id do my own.
basically il add some pics of cars i do when i remember and if any one wants to ask questions please feel free to ask:thumb:

only the one panel at the moment to start but it wasnt just a simple throw the color then clearcoat on job, the color is called hot magenta and is found on the new shape ford fiesta. first off you do a dark grey undercoat, once that is dry its the magenta color, 2coats followed by a drop coat. didnt get any of the car but you can just make it out in one of the pictures. car had a new front bumper (ford usually send out new bumpers already painted) new bonnet (hence its on the tresal) repairs to both wings and blended into the front doors.




























il try get some more pictures of my work when i can, from start to finish next time


----------



## Steve valentine (Aug 7, 2010)

Spraying is an art, spent a morning in a decent body shop a few weeks ago, opened my eyes to what these guys are capable of, the setup with the heated booths and the paint mixing station, I loved watching them work.


----------



## EcosseGP (Jul 5, 2011)

Without a shadow of a doubt could never even look at doing a half decent job .. but they always make it look so easy. I like that magenta colour


----------



## andy-mcq (Sep 26, 2008)

just found these two on my mobile, it was in my last job which was mobile!! bodywork. hated the job but it paid well, in a proper bodyshop again now.

anyway, the car is a 3 series BMW in le mans blue, the damage was on the corner as you can see, before the filler went on id actually spent 15-20 mins with a heat gun reshaping the bumper to the best i could.
filler on bumper,








ive removed the parking sensor at the repair stage, although sadly due to time i put it back in just before painting and mask it out, this is incase i mark the paint while putting it back in and having to do it all again.

bumper painted and drying using infra red lights.









sadly didnt get any of the car unmasked and polished up as it was raining if i remember right!


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

nice work there mate good to see a fellow sprayers work, dont u just love those 3 stage colours :thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## andy-mcq (Sep 26, 2008)

there great arnt they!!
white is just stupidly hard to do


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

andy-mcq said:


> there great arnt they!!
> white is just stupidly hard to do


Your not wrong there mate had a mercedes to do the other week apply white ground coat, followed by white perl complete nightmare of a job. also these new cars that are painted matt god there fun no room for any errors or getting anything in the matt clear. :thumb::thumb:


----------



## andy-mcq (Sep 26, 2008)

we had a new rear bumper off a merc in work to do , lad ended up painting it three times iirc! 
luckily i havnt done any matt jobs yet!


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Yes paint work is a difficult craft and you have got a great result on those cars , good work


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

andy-mcq said:


> we had a new rear bumper off a merc in work to do , lad ended up painting it three times iirc!
> luckily i havnt done any matt jobs yet!


think we had same problems aswell it just wouldnt go right :thumb:


----------



## andy-mcq (Sep 26, 2008)

i had a pearl mazda a few months back (white) the pearl had two shades, one bluer one reder. both were miles out! in the end i took the last tinter out and it was a pretty good match, the last tinter was either giving the blue or red. madness!

heres some of todays work

i did these two jobs together, one is a chilli red mini one which was in for repairs to the bonnet, the other was one of our courtesy cars a skoda fabia. both were straight forward solid colors 

















as you can see both are in high build primer, masked up in the booth ready.









paint in the guns ready
















first coat of color








skoda had the fuel cover done also to match the color right 
















second coat of color








on the second coat of color on the mini i noticed some dirt, so i nibbed this down








then wiped any dirt/dust with a tack rag

















first coat of clear coat (laquer)

















second coat of clear

















the mini all polished up and ready for rebuilding
















i didnt polish the skoda on todays shift as had other cars to do from last week.
this lovey nurburgring grey alfa romeo 








the alloy was getting refurbed, i painted the full side and rear bumper.
sorry about bad pics but they were done on my phone


----------

